# India Nose Rings/Disks?



## Pancua (Apr 19, 2013)

A friend is looking for a nose ring similar to this one and asked me about it. I have no idea what they are called or where one would even begin a search.

Does anyone know what they are called or have a good source to purchase them?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

Since her hands are painted I have a feeling she's a bride.

Here's what I was able to find using the term search for "Indian bridal nose rings".

voices.yahoo.com/the-significance-nose-rings-indian-culture-1304339.html For instance, studs, also known as *phul*, are common when worn in the nostril. Circular barbells, also known as *nath*, are worn in the septum (the cartilage between the nostrils), and straight barbells adorn the area on the bridge of the nose between the eyes. It's possible for septum rings to be so large that they make it difficult to eat.

http://www.indiamarks.com/nose-rings-not-just-a-fashion-statement-in-india/ Types of Nose Rings in India In diverse states of India this jewel is made differently. The _mukhuttis_ of Tamil Nadu and Karnataka have ornate, traditional lotus and swan designs and are mostly studded with diamonds, or the poor manâ€™s diamond, the topaz. Rajasthani women wear the _nathuri_ and the _bhauriya_. While the first is a small gold or silver ring with precious stones, the bhauriya has a slightly different design. The conventional clove-shaped nose stud is called the _laung_, while the small pendant suspended between the nostrils is the _latkan_, because of its pendulous character.

In UP the _nath_ is adorned with two pearls and a pendulous bead to augur prosperity. The Punjabi damsel has a gold ring strung with as many as 20 to 25 motifs. It is the _shikarpuri nath_. In Bihar the nose stud is the _chhuchhi_ or the _laung_. In Maharashtra it is the _guchhedar nath_, which is known for its radiant beauty with pearl decorations. _Pullakku_ nose ring in South India (_bulaag_ in the North) is the pendant suspended from the partition of the nostrils.

Sometimes the septum rings in rural areas and tribal society are so large that they cover a portion of the mouth and often come in the way while eating.

I did find a site that sells similar items however since I've never purchased from there and have no idea if they're legit or not your friend probably is off better taking a chance on EBay or Amazon to find Indian nose rings.

http://indian-bangles.com/bridalnoseringindiandesigns-p-13207.html


----------

